# Mix Suggestion (Afra/Hongi/Saulosi)



## byrnsy (Aug 19, 2007)

I have just set up my new tank (4ftlong x 18"high x 21"wide) I currently have 1m4f Hongi's in there and would like to bring in some mroe colour. I have available in my other tanks a breeding group of Afra cobue's 1m6f.... and a breeding group of saulosi's 2m10f. Has anyone ever tried this mix and had success? If anyone see's any potential problems please let me know as i wont shift any fish around till i get some opinions.

Thanks
Mick


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I've not kept any of the species you've listed but can say that with the Mbuna I have kept males too closely colored and striped see each other as potential rivals for mates and territory. I learned this the hard way and lost a lot of fish. My next set-up with the knowledge this Forum has offered will be a much better blend of color and aggressive tendencies.

Not to say it won't work but the odds are stacked against them.


----------



## byrnsy (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah im just seeing what my options are with the fish i already have.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

hey there- i keep the afra and saulosi and don't have much of a problem......I do notice that my male cobue doesn't tolorate anyone near his cave. The male saulosi(s) don't fool with him at all. He does have them slightly in size, maybe a 1/2 inch. They are all at spawning size but not fully grown. I'll be adding a group of Afra "white top haras" with them. As for the Hongi, I've not kept them but I hear that the males are zero tolorance and can be the devil so I'm not sure about that one.

That's a lot of fish in a 55gal, do you plan on lots and lots of rockwork? The thing I"ve noticed is that 3 rock dwelling species will have lots of competiton for territory and food. Guess it's one way to find out


----------



## byrnsy (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks thevein, do your saulosi and afra's still spawn being in the same tank together? Yeah i have plenty of rockwork in the tank, its a 75g. I have noticed the Hongi is very territorial across the whole tank so i may have to work something else out.

Cheers
Mick


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

my saulosi have been like rabbits (typical for these guys), even when 35 of them along with the 6 afra cobue were about 1"-1.75" and in a 20gal clear rubbermaid container. I was shocked when I moved them all to the 90gal to find females of both species holding while that small. In the 90gal my male Cobue at 2" shovels sand like a bulldozer and keeps everyone away, even a 4 inch female yellow fin borleyi, I got 6 fry from a cobue female and have a second holding what looks like a very large clutch. No probs with spawning at all even with the slight crowding.


----------



## mattg40 (Sep 21, 2007)

I Have afra Chewere, Saulosi & Hongi togeather in the same tank without any problems at all they spawn regulary, all are coloured 99% of the time.

What works for some might not work for others, give it a try and see how you go on if they dont get along then change the stocking around a little.

As you have a good number of females for them i think they would be more concerned with their females than anything else.


----------



## byrnsy (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks guys, have moved the saulosi in over night with the hongi's. No sign of trouble yet, will keep an eye on things then move the afra's in at a latter stage.

Mick.


----------



## seabreeze (Jan 7, 2008)

I have saulosi,hongi,polit,afra and flavus at same tank.Without any problem because they are mbunas.İf you have a big tank and correct number male and female plus alot of rocks you can keep them very easy together.


----------



## byrnsy (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks seabreeze, seems like a few people out there have the mix im after.

Mick :thumb:


----------

